# Brigade Changes



## Lowlander (9 Dec 2011)

I found out recently that as of 1 Apr 12 that 31 and 32 CBG will be slightly reorganized.  G & SF to 31, L & W Regt and 56 RCA to 32.  My question are these changes limited to LFCA or are other changes happening across the country?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (9 Dec 2011)

This is LFCA specific, and the impetus is to better align the Bdes with State boundaries.


----------



## HollywoodCowboy (16 Dec 2011)

How does L&W and 56FD go 32 when they are located in St Catharines and Brantford while RHLI and ASHofC is in Hamilton!
Do you have a source?


----------



## ArmyRick (16 Dec 2011)

I am a Forester (G and SF). Yes, we are changing to 31 CBG on 01 April 2012. Can't tell you the official reasons, just know its happening and I refuse to pass along the rumours.


----------



## johndamelio39 (8 Mar 2012)

This is indeed happening my unit will be with 32 brigade very soon. Reasoning is that each brigade needs to have access to the US border, since 32 brigade has no border units, lincoln and welland is only 30 minutes from niagara Falls NY, and 30 minutes from Buffalo NY. This is a confirmed change and the date of effect I believe is within the month, although I am not certain on that date.


----------



## dangerboy (8 Mar 2012)

Ok, I have to ask.  Why does each Brigade need to to have acess to the US border?


----------



## aesop081 (8 Mar 2012)

johndamelio39 said:
			
		

> Reasoning is that each brigade needs to have access to the US border,



I very much doubt that.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Mar 2012)

In good military speak, this will provide simplified alignment for the purpose of conducting Joint Combined Domestic Operations with affiliated Great Lake State US National Guard Formations.


----------



## MedCorps (8 Mar 2012)

Is this part of the Res F Territorial Defence Group concept? 

MC


----------



## Rheostatic (8 Mar 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> In good military speak, this will provide simplified alignment for the purpose of conducting Joint Combined Domestic Operations with affiliated Great Lake State US National Guard Formations.


Does this happen often enough to warrant a change in the organization (or at all)?

While we're at it how 'bout we move R de Hull to 33 CBG and Ont R to 32?  :worms:


----------



## dapaterson (9 Mar 2012)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> While we're at it how 'bout we move R de Hull to 33 CBG and Ont R to 32?  :worms:



LOGIC ALERT

LOGIC ALERT


It has come to our attention that you are attempting to apply logic to a situation.  Please cease and desist immediately.

Thank you,

The Internet Police








(I particularly like how LFCA units are expected to seek permission before entering SQFT.  So, if a unit 33 CBG makes a run to clothing stores in Gatineau, does that require approval from higher HQ?)


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Mar 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> In good military government speak, this will provide simplified alignment for the purpose of conducting Joint Combined Domestic Operations with affiliated Great Lake State US National Guard Formations.


TFTFY


----------



## Robert0288 (9 Mar 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> (I particularly like how LFCA units are expected to seek permission before entering SQFT.  So, if a unit 33 CBG makes a run to clothing stores in Gatineau, does that require approval from higher HQ?)



Thats why they call it the NCR.  It enables many people to just shrug their shoulders and just go.  

[tangent]
Also Who ever decided to stick 1/2 a city in quebec must have been crazy as it adds an additional 2 layers of government to everything.  Quebec, Ontario, Federal and the NCC (mix of ontario and quebec) [/tangent]


----------



## Danjanou (9 Mar 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> In good military speak, this will provide simplified alignment for the purpose of conducting Joint Combined Domestic Operations with affiliated Great Lake State US National Guard Formations.



Translation- Cross border shopping  Staff development trips  for Brigade HQ staff.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (12 Mar 2012)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Also Who ever decided to stick 1/2 a city in quebec must have been crazy as it adds an additional 2 layers of government to everything.  Quebec, Ontario, Federal and the NCC (mix of ontario and quebec) [/tangent]



That would be Queen Victoria (sorta - it is a long story).


----------



## dapaterson (12 Mar 2012)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Thats why they call it the NCR.  It enables many people to just shrug their shoulders and just go.



Common sense would place an entity like the NCR within Bde boundaries - so either the units in Ottawa move to 34 CBG, or the R de Hull moves to 33 CBG (with the knock-on effect of giving 32 CBG the Ont R).


----------

